# Rumors Need to Stop!!!!



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree. I have just ignored the ones who deserve to be ignored - only 3 and all the noise stopped.


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm staying. Ignore the bone heads that always want to start something.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I agree, people really reacted strangely to the Ravelry groups being set up as a precaution. Most of the I’m Not Leaving posters didn’t even know that the Admin was off site and there was a fear that KP would close down unexpectedly. They just wanted to blame everything on the Attic ladies. Not everyone, but enough that I was insulted. You did a good thing- don’t be bothered by those unkind people.


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

There are unkind people everywhere and in every group. Ignore them and do what you know is right and just. God bless us everyone.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

I don't understand the mindset of "either-or". That you can be in KP or in Ravelry... otherwise you're disloyal or something. I was in Ravelry long before I knew about KP but I participate in both. Shocker... I participate in Facebook too! ;-)


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Why do they even care?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are so many of us who are registered on Ravelry as well, and maybe Annie's Attic, or The Spruce, or with Jayda In Stitches, and on and on. If there are people who begrudge us our quest for knowledge, that is their problem. We cannot control the fools, only our reaction to them.

I appreciate that, in the absence of an administrator, you were smart and proactive to set up an alternative route for us to reconvene. If there are people who begrudge your being smart and looking out for the rest of us, they really have a problem.

But we all know there are people in this world, some of whom have gravitated to KP, who like to "stir the pot", foment dissent, mind everybody else's business and try to impose their personal views on everybody else. They are sometimes known as the "mother-in-laws from H**l or maybe the Sisterhood of the Traveling Trolls. This old girl's advice? Keep on doing what suits you and ignore the trolls. They are not the boss of you.

Me, I would put the nasties on "ignore" so they can't invade your topics. Who needs them anyway?



lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree. Whenever something like this happens some people will always react by "taking sides" and expect the rest of us to do likewise by choosing one forum or the other. This isn't politics!

I am very glad you brought the Ravelry forum into being and I am really angry that some people have taken your initiative so horribly out of context.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Since Gigli thinks a^^holes deserve ignoring ?
Put her on your ignore list, I just did she just earned it.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


Thanks for posting this explaining once again that there was NEVER a plan for a mass exodus at any time. We are all still here and posting and staying. We were a little concerned about the forum. That's it!! Having another place to meet was a nice idea. I know that we don't eat in the same restaurant every week, we have options.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

That was rude an un called for!.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


The only way it will STOP is if everybody stops bringing it up, ie, your message! You post and someone answers and there we go again!!!


----------



## tazoms (Apr 4, 2012)

There are just too many people in this world that are plain mean! If you don't like a post, ignore it, walk away, but don't say anything negative. There are others that may agree. Everyone has their own opinion. If this isn't good enough for you, Just Leave! I'm staying! I've gotten some darn good assistance here.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Has been an eye opener, has it not? Much reacting, little thinking.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Has been an eye opener, has it not? Much reacting, little thinking.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> The only way it will STOP is if everybody stops bringing it up, ie, your message! You post and someone answers and there we go again!!!


ditto! Same feeling in many subjects that I don't think even belong on KP--such as politics!! Venting is one thing--but, find someone who cares--or don't those people have any friends. :sm18: :sm18: :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## Grammy88 (Jul 25, 2017)

I joined on Ravelry just in case because I somethings on KP that I didn't like and was afraid it would close forever. I have come to love reading the problem solving, laughs, said things and all. I would miss it terribly. Not going anywhere. Still here. Joined Kp on Ravelry just in case so I wouldn't miss reading all the good things on here. Thank you for helping us keep a site going (in case) Ignore people who can't be nice. Shame on grumpy people. Like little kids, some of you.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I haven't joined this group yet, but I will be. Having options is a wonderful thing, and people that don't know that, then they are the ones losing out. Wonder if they all shop at just ONE store, or several, same thing..options! I like the idea of a back up, just in case..whatever reason.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

My interpretation is that the a—holes in that post are the ones who are causing the KP posts to be littered with pop-ups, not the knitters who've gone to Ravelry.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I missed that and whatever else has been posted. I avoid Chit Chat and The Attic, I think it might have been in one of them.
I remember hearing that it doesn't take all kinds but we have 'em anyhow. At least we can be fairly sure they won't be posting on the new Rav pages since they are so offensively offended and trolls won't be tolerated, thank you so much.

I too participate in multiple online venues that feed my need for yarny things.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Forget about what people say and go do what you want. Simple.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

hilltopper said:


> Has been an eye opener, has it not? Much reacting, little thinking.


Sadly, thinking is out of style. Knee-jerk emotional reaction triumphed over thoughtful response and being childish is the new (not) adult. I don't care if someone's opinion is other than mine, I would like to think it has been thought through. In some ways I'm an incurable optimist.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

What I get for trying to defend myself, my other mods, and my actions. Thank you very much! ????????


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

hilltopper said:


> Has been an eye opener, has it not? Much reacting, little thinking.


Well said!


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I missed that and whatever else has been posted. I avoid Chit Chat and The Attic, I think it might have been in one of them.
> I remember hearing that it doesn't take all kinds but we have 'em anyhow. At least we can be fairly sure they won't be posting on the new Rav pages since they are so offensively offended and trolls won't be tolerated, thank you so much.
> 
> I too participate in multiple online venues that feed my need for yarny things.


agree!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

lilydragon said:


> What I get for trying to defend myself, my other mods, and my actions. Thank you very much! ????????


A few things come to mind when I see that post.

Mind your own beeswax.
Act your age, not your IQ.
Take your own advice and no one will know you.

All from my long ago childhood. Coincidence?
Dang, I should just go back to ignoring all this crap. Maybe I'll take my own advice.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, I am a member here, on 4 groups in Ravelry, a few quilting forums and several card making ones. Where I visit depends on which crafts I am doing at the time, and what looks like interesting topics. Am I being disloyal to all these? NO!!! It's my hobbies and my life.
I look at KP most days, but do find I am opening fewer topics now than before. Why don't we all do what should be happening....help each other, share ideas and show off what we have happily completed.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Appin said:


> Well, I am a member here, on 4 groups in Ravelry, a few quilting forums and several card making ones. Where I visit depends on which crafts I am doing at the time, and what looks like interesting topics. Am I being disloyal to all these? NO!!! It's my hobbies and my life.
> I look at KP most days, but do find I am opening fewer topics now than before. Why don't we all do what should be happening....help each other, share ideas and show off what we have happily completed.


And that's all I want, but there are people that have tried to make me into the bad guy. I'm ready to be done. I just wanted to create a place for other KPres to go if anything happened to KP. But no matter what I or one of my other mods says we're the bad guys, we're the ones trying to lure members away. I'm trying to defend my actions, but no I'm the bad guy. Thank you!!! ????


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


Well, I want to thank you for all your effort and giving us another friendly place to visit. ????
ETA . I look at it as having the best of both worlds now...


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

You only tried to help, Lilydragon, and I know many of us appreciate that. This thing has gotten so out of hand that we should have a new category named, "To Stay Or Not To Stay." Considering all the troubles people have (including our own KPers) you would think that they would have more important things to be concerned about. As we say here in Jersey, "You done good!"


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Elin said:


> You only tried to help, Lilydragon, and I know many of us appreciate that. This thing has gotten so out of hand that we should have a new category named, "To Stay Or Not To Stay." Considering all the troubles people have (including our own KPers) you would think that they would have more important things to be concerned about. As we say here in Jersey, "You done good!"


How about a topic titled 'No One Is Leaving!'. I think it's important to read all pages of a topic especially if there is a discussion in progress. Personally I have not seen one person say she/he was leaving.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> The only way it will STOP is if everybody stops bringing it up, ie, your message! You post and someone answers and there we go again!!!


Didn't you just start a topic about a similar thing? A couple of times ?


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

LizR said:


> How about a topic titled 'No One Is Leaving!'. I think it's important to read all pages of a topic especially if there is a discussion in progress. Personally I have not seen one person say she/he was leaving.


You're right, Liz!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Somehow this does not seem to be a topic that would cause controversy. Leaving or not is a personal choice, not a world shattering event. Why would a complete stranger even care?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I don't understand the mindset of "either-or". That you can be in KP or in Ravelry... otherwise you're disloyal or something. I was in Ravelry long before I knew about KP but I participate in both. Shocker... I participate in Facebook too! ;-)


;~D. I haven't spent nearly as much time here as usual for a variety of reasons and just happened to flit by your post passing through. I thought I'd let you know I liked it.....


----------



## FelicityW (Jun 25, 2017)

I agree with you Lily thanks for your post


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm afraid I can't understand what all this bickering's about, why don't we all stop this nonsense, act your age, as I thought only young ones carried on like this. I am here to read nice comments and helpful hints, ask nice questions and hope to get nice answers back, I'm too old for all this rubbish, start acting your ages and behave yourselves AND if you intend answering this with any bad remarks-grow up.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are so many of us who are registered on Ravelry as well, and maybe Annie's Attic, or The Spruce, or with Jayda In Stitches, and on and on. If there are people who begrudge us our quest for knowledge, that is their problem. We cannot control the fools, only our reaction to them.
> 
> I appreciate that, in the absence of an administrator, you were smart and proactive to set up an alternative route for us to reconvene. If there are people who begrudge your being smart and looking out for the rest of us, they really have a problem.
> 
> ...


Amen!!!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

What started it was that some of us were unsure if Admin was coming back, and with some issues other people were having I offered to set up a Ravelry group so that way if something did happen to KP we all had somewhere else to go. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-525382-1.html. So many people were receptive to it so I set it up. Some people have taken it to be that people are leaving when in fact no one is. No matter how many times we have said that it is a back up, just in case, companion to KP they have chosen to turn it into an us vs them. They have been catty and mean to some of us and started this whole who is staying and who is leaving. And no matter what we say in our defense we are the bad guys. Even though I asked for everyone's opinion and got a fairly high good reception of the idea. I just want this to end. I'm tired of it. But there are some who don't want to let it go. I got mad earlier and that's why I said what I did. I'm still peaved and have set the main offender on my ignore list. So I'm done replying to ANYTHING more on this subject, because it doesn't matter what I say I'm the bad guy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Be strong enough not to let people with idiotic ideas and not enough grace to mind their own beeswax chase you from wherever you want to go. The bullies are trying to mug you on line. You are better than to let them.


lilydragon said:


> And that's all I want, but there are people that have tried to make me into the bad guy. I'm ready to be done. I just wanted to create a place for other KPres to go if anything happened to KP. But no matter what I or one of my other mods says we're the bad guys, we're the ones trying to lure members away. I'm trying to defend my actions, but no I'm the bad guy. Thank you!!! ????


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And if someone is leaving, just leave. Why make a big fat hairy deal out of it? It's not like the rest of us are going to throw a going away party and bring cake and wine.


Chesneys said:


> Somehow this does not seem to be a topic that would cause controversy. Leaving or not is a personal choice, not a world shattering event. Why would a complete stranger even care?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry that happened to you. There are some nasty people around.


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


Some folks are very rude and I don't think they have quite grasped the reason for the (two that I know of and have joined) Ravelry groups which have started. It's what I would call "a belt and braces action". You are covering all bases should anything happen to knitting Paradise. Very sensible I think. Sue in snowy Buckingham (which is very rare).


----------



## Pauli (Mar 20, 2017)

I have just one question. How many on this group only belong to one group (this one)? Why would anyone care if you belong to more than one group? That makes no sense.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I agree. I have just ignored the ones who deserve to be ignored - only 3 and all the noise stopped.


i also think just ignore it , it's no good ordering people to stop as they will just carry on ,


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I don't understand the mindset of "either-or". That you can be in KP or in Ravelry... otherwise you're disloyal or something. I was in Ravelry long before I knew about KP but I participate in both. Shocker... I participate in Facebook too! ;-)


Me too.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


You did us all a big favour setting this up. Ignore attached and move on with your good work.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, Yes, Yes!


18931924 said:


> I'm afraid I can't understand what all this bickering's about, why don't we all stop this nonsense, act your age, as I thought only young ones carried on like this. I am here to read nice comments and helpful hints, ask nice questions and hope to get nice answers back, I'm too old for all this rubbish, start acting your ages and behave yourselves AND if you intend answering this with any bad remarks-grow up.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

my mother use to say about verbal bullies...that if you ignore them sooner or later they go away...why???don't we all go by this...NO MORE POSTING about this...if i don't like anything or understand it i go to another post...we should ALL do this...this is my 1st posting about this and it will be my last...i'm not going to waste any more time typing...if i don't like anyones post i go right by it...this is 3/1/2018 at 6:33 am in Chicopee,Mass.,USA...HAVE A HAPPY DAY...


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

i am sorry if you feel you were got at. Im sure you did a splendid job when you were admin. Its a thankless task. You are right we do need to move on.

I do not do facebook or blogs in general but I like to look at this site everyday. Read the comments and reply if helpful (OR TRY TO BE HELPFUL), ignore what is not your bag and be respectful and pleasant to all. 
It does not bother me if someone wants to sound off, but when it starts to get rude or unpleasant then best keep that to oneself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, since I don't like using punctuation and apparently aggravate the world at large anyway, I am going to put in my two cents worth on this.
First put the person on ignore that is what that feature was created for. Second, the name calling is juvenile and shouldn't be happening as there are as I recall some juveniles meaning nothing rude but some members under 18 and shouldn't be subjected to namecalling and language issues. I didn't see that post.
Truthfully, I thought it was quite thoughtful and well thought out to create the ravelry back up group, This isn't about rumors it is about ugliness, had this forum not been sold admin would have taken care of this. We all need to have a thicker skin let by gones be by gones and ignore the haters and enjoy the group for why we joined it to spend time with like minded folks.
Tonda
P.s. If you don't like my opinion you can always ignore me


----------



## Veronica1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Good point! I participate in as many groups as I can! There's so many awesome groups and knitting communities out there! I love KP. I think it is very unique. That being said I'm not married to it. lol let's enjoy all things knitting all things yarn! I hope everyone makes the month of March a peaceful and enjoyable one!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I AGREE COMPLETELY. My mother always said that to us as we were growing up. I don't even comment on peoples projects if I don't like the colors or whatever I just pass them by. No negative feedback is necessary as it hurts peoples feelings and why do that?



lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

OMG are we still in middle school? Ignore the critics makes life so much easier


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I just want to be part of a knitting group. I don't get involved with all the extra stuff. I agree....nothing nice to say, just say nothing.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I belong to several sites but KP is where I start my morning. I’ve learned so much about knitting, here, and I enjoy that. I’ve also learned a lot about myself and my life journey. Our lives can be as broad, or as restrictive, as we chose for them the be..... so can our minds. This is just one of many forums and what’s perfect for me may not suit another. I’ll stay here because I get what I need from KP. It’s none of my business what others chose and I have little respect for those posts that put stay/don’t stay as an either or situation. Ask my DH.... I get a little cranky when others try to tell me what I should think or how I should act.... I feel competent to make my choice...????


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I don't understand the mindset of "either-or". That you can be in KP or in Ravelry... otherwise you're disloyal or something. I was in Ravelry long before I knew about KP but I participate in both. Shocker... I participate in Facebook too! ;-)


Exactly I am on all those also and enjoy each one in a different way and for different reasons


----------



## Knittingbythesea (May 19, 2011)

Hey....I thought knitters were a friendly group of people who wanted to promote the joys of knitting.....I belong to Ravelry and KP and I have found
a wealth of information and sites through KP that I would never have known about being on just Ravelry. I am sure other members feel the same way.
Those that are not happy with the KP site can move on to another knitting site, it is really about sharing and friendships isn't it?


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm sorry that was posted at all. I love this site and most participants are thoughtful, helpful and kind. I would prefer we stop talking about it though. It appears that Admin is back.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Hey, I'm everywhere on the internet in a whole lot of forums surrounding a whole lot of different topics and hobbies. I'm here, I've been on Ravelry since it started, I've been on Facebook since before it was how it is now. Facebook, in it's early days when you had to be invited by a college student, looked like an Outlook inbox. I always suspected that over time someone here would start a KP Facebook group as well. Then there's Instagram, Twitter, my camera groups.....
Like I said - I'm all over the place and won't be leaving here.

Those who get mean just need to grab a cup of tea or coffee, pick up their knitting and get to it.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I would say if that is really the way you feel to just let it ride it will all wear itself out eventually.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I think when the problem with Admin going radio silence. Freaked people out. Paid patterns were posted. It's like the nuts were running the asylum. No pun intended. Admin is back hopefully everything will get straightened out because I really like it here. I can't figure out how to work raverly so I'm here for the long-haul


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


Folks, Go or Stay or be in Both it makes no difference Just enjoy your craft and the friendship that groups offer, It is NOT a competition we are adults we can do what please us we don't need to deride each other .Just do you own thing there really is not even a reason to discuss you choices. So please stop bickering it takes away from our goals and friendships JUST enjoy what YOU want do . Its one one elses business so let it be.SL


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

I only joined a few weeks ago and there has been a lot of talk about KP going. I hope it continues, the help I have found here in just those few weeks is priceless to me.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you, Lilydragon.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry Lilydragon, this should not be happening to you. I stand behind you and your efforts.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh my, this is a calming site for me and then the opening post was jarring!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my dear, I'm so sorry to hear that someone spoke to you like that. How dreadful. I love KP and Ravelry and am most grateful and appreciative that you and others created a back up plan. Well done for your foresight, hard work and resilience. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

Wize words from Mom: before you make that comment ask yourself 1. Is it true? 2 Is it necessary? 3 Is it kind?


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Gonna say it again I am totally out of the loop and I don't usually read these posts. Was pleasantly surprised to see a bit of an explanation to what all the negativity is about.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Am I the only that realize she lied and said she is the admin!! Boy oh boy I guess I was stupid!! Enough said I've been on Raverly befor KP and off and on Facebook too and LionBrand yarn site and Yarninspations and Red Heart yarn site an others . I wonder now???????????? an I know I'm on your don't contact list an the olive bran do you'll never get from me!! LIAR


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I don't understand the mindset of "either-or". That you can be in KP or in Ravelry... otherwise you're disloyal or something. I was in Ravelry long before I knew about KP but I participate in both. Shocker... I participate in Facebook too! ;-)


You're absolutely spot on. There are those who are taking it as a personal affront that anybody would even consider joining another forum and regard us who do as the enemy. I've never seen such narrow-mindedness on KP and I've been here a long time. I cannot fathom why they cannot see that anybody can enjoy being a member of *both* KP and Ravelry as many have been for years. It's nothing new. They are after all completely different entities - each one has its own positives and negatives. Being a member of both brings a wider choice of resources to us.

The backlash against the Ravelry group moderators has both astounded and sickened me.


----------



## YveLHH (Mar 25, 2016)

Quite sad that a post like that had to be made. There are a lot of really nice and helpful people here and all I have learned a lot. Hope we can put all this behind us.


----------



## MAKDS (Sep 30, 2012)

Jeez if there is this much brew haha over what has been going on here no wonder we have mass school shootings. Whatever happened to common sense and good judgement?


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Admin: this discussion does not belong in main. It is not a discussion about knitting and I don’t like tripping over this when all I want to do is read about knitting!
This belongs in non knitting discussions!


----------



## marydeckman (Feb 14, 2017)

Guess I missed the beginning of this problem. Didn’t know there was one. There should be a cease fire and get on with our lives. Time should be spent more wisely. My only problem with KP is the Amazon User that keeps popping up, blocking all movement, having no turn off “x” and forcing me to go back out to my e-mail and go back in. Tedious, to say the least. And it only happens on KP. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

marydeckman said:


> Guess I missed the beginning of this problem. Didn't know there was one. There should be a cease fire and get on with our lives. Time should be spent more wisely. My only problem with KP is the Amazon User that keeps popping up, blocking all movement, having no turn off "x" and forcing me to go back out to my e-mail and go back in. Tedious, to say the least. And it only happens on KP. Does anyone else have this problem?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527352-1.html

Many do!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Well said! thank you! and hang in there


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilydragon, I believe in what you and Thumper's mother said. I also joined your Ravelry group. Why not? One does not supersede the other. Try to ignore the bi---- I mean, complainers. Another good saying, "Keep calm, and carry on!"


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

i am saddened the conflict that has been brewing by GREAT crafter's on this knitting sight. news flash about ME, i have been a member HERE as well as Ravelry for YEARS ... no one knew it apparently LOL because i never got bashed with *trash-talk*. now seriously crafter's is it not our goals to expand our knowledge of our crafts and share our knowledge of crafts???? is this not the main focus of the groups???? to extend friendships and learning tips as well as questions? Knitting Paradise has helped me on many occasions as well as Ravelry. KEEP in mind it is not *rivalry* it is not a *competitive* sight it is Ravelry...look at it as sisterhood sight. we are all here for the same reasons ~to help each other~ get each other to giggle now and then, comfort each other on BOTH sights ... oh and might i add i am also a member of The Crochet Crowd, once again, a wonderful sight, great crafter's, helpful guidance and hints. is this not what we all are looking for in community online group sights??? thank you for taking the time to read my insight on these web-sights. have a wonderful day my friends and craft on, this is all that counts ....craft on......


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

To me Knitting Paradise & Ravelry are completely different. Ravelry is a search resource, KP is a friendly chat.


----------



## fastjeep (Sep 7, 2013)

Amen


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Admin is back,but the only thing that can be different is if he/she does her job, by eliminating trolls, people that were suspended, and gets this site back on track. The negative,nasty posts directed at individuals need to be removed, the topics condemning others or any part of KP, need to be removed.
Like I said, options, no one said they were leaving because of the new rav group (that I have read) but because of the posts that are so mean. Think about it.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

:sm24:


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I was rather perplexed by the whole thing. Didn’t see any of the posts being referred to, if I start reading something and don’t like the jist - I move onto something else! Hope we’ve heard the last. Everyone have a bright and sunny March ????


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

That was uncalled for and should have never been posted. What people do is their own business. It is a shame some people can be so mean and ugly.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Am I the only that realize she lied and said she is the admin!! Boy oh boy I guess I was stupid!! Enough said I've been on Raverly befor KP and off and on Facebook too and LionBrand yarn site and Yarninspations and Red Heart yarn site an others . I wonder now???????????? an I know I'm on your don't contact list an the olive bran do you'll never get from me!! LIAR


I'm pretty sure she said she had been Admin in other groups, not here.


----------



## pattieW (Mar 4, 2014)

I go to Ravelry evety once in a while. 

so if this site closes down, let us know where you are at.


----------



## bnsdavis (Aug 8, 2012)

I am here to pick up neat tricks and help. I also am a Ravelry participant. Mostly because I can keep track of my patterns, friends, etc.

If we just don't reply to those that have the high and mighty attitude maybe they will stop writing such horrible things


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry this is all happening to you.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> And that's all I want, but there are people that have tried to make me into the bad guy. I'm ready to be done. I just wanted to create a place for other KPres to go if anything happened to KP. But no matter what I or one of my other mods says we're the bad guys, we're the ones trying to lure members away. I'm trying to defend my actions, but no I'm the bad guy. Thank you!!! ????


You've done and are still doing a great job!


----------



## nycountrylover2 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm sorta new here & I like this site and a few others I belong too or I wouldn't have joined them. Ignore the rude ones--that's all they know how to do.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

pattieW said:


> I go to Ravelry evety once in a while.
> 
> so if this site closes down, let us know where you are at.


One of the three new groups from KP on Ravelry are at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527352-1.html Please click on the box at the upper right to join. Then, look around through the other new groups for others you would like to join. This is not an us-vs-them........it's an all inclusive, we'll be here on KP also for all the good conversation and exchange of ideas as before. Unfortunately, some have been very mean-spirited and used offensive language toward both myself and Lily and I for one will be using my Ignore button for the first time since I joined, not something I want to do. Beadz


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

hilltopper said:


> Has been an eye opener, has it not? Much reacting, little thinking.


I agree.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

hilltopper said:


> Has been an eye opener, has it not? Much reacting, little thinking.


It sure has! And it reinforces the notion that the squeaky ugly wheels are getting more 'grease' than they deserve. Why can't people belong to multiple groups and let everyone be?? I belong to many facebook knitting groups and I have yet to see anyone put down because they're not loyal to only one of them.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Am I the only that realize she lied and said she is the admin!! Boy oh boy I guess I was stupid!! Enough said I've been on Raverly befor KP and off and on Facebook too and LionBrand yarn site and Yarninspations and Red Heart yarn site an others . I wonder now???????????? an I know I'm on your don't contact list an the olive bran do you'll never get from me!! LIAR


You must have miss-read the post - she didn't say she is the admin here at KP, but an admin at one of the Ravelry groups.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

MAKDS said:


> Jeez if there is this much brew haha over what has been going on here no wonder we have mass school shootings. Whatever happened to common sense and good judgement?


And good manners and slowing down enough to understand what other people are saying without jumping to conclusions....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting about this issue. I've been on KP since 2011, and I'm not going anywhere. I find Ravelry too confusing for my addled brain, so I use it usually just to seek out patterns.

I think there every website goes through upheavals now and then. I've seen it on so many groups that I'm on that deal with all different kinds of topics, such as editing, proofreading, back of the book indexing, you name it. Sometimes I think it's all caused by the full moon or by sunspots. Anyway who knows what's going on, but this too shall pass. 

Thanks again for posting about this. I am so sorry that you're getting nasty posts about this. No one deserves that.

Hazel


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

I feel like every time I’ve been involved in an online forum (since 1994) for any reason, there have always eventually been problems with members not getting along. I guess it’s the anonymity of sitting at their own electronic device and typing, feeling like it isn’t the same as saying something to someone’s face? I don’t know...that’s just how it is out here in cyberspace, I guess.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Lilydragon, I am so sorry you have been treated in this manner.....you have been generous in setting the Ralvery group.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am of the adage if you can’t say something nice don’t say anything at all.


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

Never get why people have to be nasty.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Am I the only that realize she lied and said she is the admin!! Boy oh boy I guess I was stupid!! Enough said I've been on Raverly befor KP and off and on Facebook too and LionBrand yarn site and Yarninspations and Red Heart yarn site an others . I wonder now???????????? an I know I'm on your don't contact list an the olive bran do you'll never get from me!! LIAR


You owe the OP an apology!!
YOU misread her post ,then called her a LIAR!!
Your mistake ,bunny OWN it.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Ignore the things that upset you. This is a free country after all and you had every right to start a new group and those who do not want to join don't have to and should simply ignore that group. For the life of me, I don't understand why all the nastiness. We are adults (or at least supposed to be) so let's act like we are.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree as well. We are not school girls, so if you want a back up just in case, or join another group where maybe you will meet new wonderful people sign up. It doesn’t mean you have to quit this site. I am appreciative that someone has taken on the job of trying to keep this going even if it is on another site. It takes so much time, you should be appreciative not nasty, that someone is doing this for us. Me I will be on both, and continue to ignore snarky posts. Let’s just try to keep it to knitting and creating.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Am I the only that realize she lied and said she is the admin!! Boy oh boy I guess I was stupid!! Enough said I've been on Raverly befor KP and off and on Facebook too and LionBrand yarn site and Yarninspations and Red Heart yarn site an others . I wonder now???????????? an I know I'm on your don't contact list an the olive bran do you'll never get from me!! LIAR


I think you need to apologize to Lilydragon. Very uncalled for remark as what you wrote is very wrong. She has not lied and wrote she was an admin on Raverly. Next time, retread what you write before you hit send.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Why is this in Main? What does this have to do with knitting? (BTW, this is a rhetorical question.)


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Altice said:


> Forget about what people say and go do what you want. Simple.


I agree.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you Lilydragon!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> And if someone is leaving, just leave. Why make a big fat hairy deal out of it? It's not like the rest of us are going to throw a going away party and bring cake and wine.


Some people leaving could be reason for celebration. We won't invite them though will we. More cake and more wine, please!


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

I have been on Ravelry for years, long before I joined KP. I cannot see anyone on Ravelry caring at all what other groups I belong to. I think Lilydragon starting a group on Ravelry was a great idea considering some of the uncertainty many of us seemed to be feeling regarding the longevity of KP. I joined the Ravelry group, but have not participated there other than that. But, even if I had, so what. Lilydragon did something to ensure KP members would not lose touch. I am confused by the "attitude" of wrong doing. It makes no sense to me. Thanks Lilydragon!!!



lilydragon said:


> I want this whole "I'm leaving, I'm not leaving" argument to end! As I see it right now, me and the others who actively take part in the Ravelry group have been called names and been pulled through the mud just because I went and set up a backup plan/ companion to KP for people to find each other again if something should happen to KP. I don't appreciate it, and I know the others don't as well. The attached was completely uncalled for, I was hoping that my last post would help quell the rumors. But no, some people just want to stir the pot. We want those rumors to stop, no one wants to leave, but if we keep getting treated badly and no one will listen to us, some of us will be leaving. When I mentioned in a different post that I was the Admin and Mod for the Ravelry group someone quite rudely asked why I was still here. Wanna know why I'm still here? Because I think there are some pretty nice and helpful people, but the hurtful ones are the ones that push and push until no one wants to be here anymore. How about we all go back to the old adage, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

You and everyone else has a right to go where ever you want to. You were trying to do something good for everyone in case KP dosent survive. That person you attached is a troll and needs to go away.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

STOP. ENOUGH. Don't engage. There will always be difficult people and continuing to banter with them won't make them change. Stay on this sight or not, same with other sites. I don't hang around negativeity, I ignore them here. And my choice to stay or not is solely me. Too the good people thank you.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I see no reason why we can't be members of many groups. This is not a gang. We are free to go where we want to, and not be bullied by insecure people who get there 'jollies/rise' from putting others down.

If I can find out how to ignore this gigi722, I will do so asap.

Stay with your plan 

:sm24:


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Gotta add my 2 cents...this type of emotional (and somewhat snarky) post (Rumors Need to Stop!!!!) is what turns many of us off, and is the type of message I don't usually respond to. Even the title sets a tone of contentiousness, whether or not that was the sender's intention.

Many of us look to KP as a collegial, friendly and non-threatening forum in which to post many things - some fiber and craft related, others of a myriad of topics to the many subgroups available here. 

I am not willing to get sucked into drama (even though such postings may anger or frustrate me) or topics that have no value to me so I usually ignore them. I belong to many sites, Ravelry as well as many Facebook sites that are, on the whole, fantastic. But, even on those sites, some postings and responses are reactionary and seem to want to incite controversy - an aspect of human nature that is often destructive, negative and unhelpful...except to encourage similar responses. Life is difficult enough without purposely looking for more ill will! But obviously it makes some people feel powerful, more in control, etc, to make others feel badly.

Ok, I've said my peace and I'm not reluctant to tag/ignore disruptive members but am quite happy to read only what I want to read.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

YveLHH said:


> Quite sad that a post like that had to be made. There are a lot of really nice and helpful people here and all I have learned a lot. Hope we can put all this behind us.


I fully agree!


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

I can’t even get on here to post without the amazon pop up!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

lilydragon, Many of us were very relieved when you thought ahead and set up the Ravelry "alternative" should we lose Paradise, but I don't know why others thought it was a "one or the other" option instead. You certainly don't deserve the abuse some of the people have been dishing out. Please know that you're appreciated by many and try to ignore the rest. Thanks for all you do  Lynn


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I chose this lil bunny as my icon/Avatar, to remind me...................... :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

I'm staying. I just ignore the uglies. They can just make their own lives miserable, not mine.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree with you.
It's like being back in middle school.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> My interpretation is that the a-holes in that post are the ones who are causing the KP posts to be littered with pop-ups, not the knitters who've gone to Ravelry.


Yes!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> Has been an eye opener, has it not? Much reacting, little thinking.


Isn't that the new normal?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And if someone is leaving, just leave. Why make a big fat hairy deal out of it? It's not like the rest of us are going to *throw a going away party and bring cake and wine.*


Are you _sure_ about that?? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527369-1.html :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Nine pages of ongoing drama...because?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I don't understand the mindset of "either-or". That you can be in KP or in Ravelry... otherwise you're disloyal or something. I was in Ravelry long before I knew about KP but I participate in both. Shocker... I participate in Facebook too! ;-)


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I don't understand the mindset of "either-or". That you can be in KP or in Ravelry... otherwise you're disloyal or something. I was in Ravelry long before I knew about KP but I participate in both. Shocker... I participate in Facebook too! ;-)


Am shocked lol...I belong to a lot of knitting sites...and chose them all because they all offer good "stuff" about knitting, and the good people that populate those sites FAR outweigh the bad.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

True it needs to stop, but you don't need to be so RUDE about it. You are not God to tell us what to do or what not to do. Personally I deleted the conversation a few days ago. Hope you have calmed down by now. I won't be back on this post so no need to answer!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree 100%. My Mom used to say that to me, "If you can't say something nice, etc. etc.


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just the very reason I hesitate to deal with a group of WOMEN! I love KP and ignore any negative stuff. Why does it have to become a group of gossipy women to ruin it for the rest of us!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I fail to see why folks can't happily be members of this forum AND the Ravelry ones. The two are not mutually exclusive, and though they each work a little differently, both are great resources. I am a member of both, as well as being a member of a substantial number of Ravelry groups that speak to my interests AND my designers shop there.


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I appreciate the other groups being setup, I love KP but I have grown to love the interaction from the whole group....I suffer from depression, for me this group is very helpful, without having a group I don't know how I would be on some days


----------



## EllenFuller (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey the way I see it I now have 2 places for help and enjoyment. And I need it a lot! Thanks to everyone who gives me help.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I love KP and it is my first choice. Just because I signed up with Ravelry doesn't make me or anybody else a traitor. I will always read/check on KP first, and time permits I'll check in on Ravelry.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The person who started this thread sent me a private PM telling me HOW RUDE I am - I knew she would. I had my say and I stand by it - this is why this website is going to hell.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> True it needs to stop, but you don't need to be so RUDE about it. You are not God to tell us what to do or what not to do. Personally I deleted the conversation a few days ago. Hope you have calmed down by now. I won't be back on this post so no need to answer!


If you're going to chew someone out, please at least let us know to whom you are directing your remarks. It turns out there IS a need to answer.....


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Arnoldgretchen said:


> Just the very reason I hesitate to deal with a group of WOMEN! I love KP and ignore any negative stuff. Why does it have to become a group of gossipy women to ruin it for the rest of us!


Funny that you say that- the worse gossips and trouble makers I ever worked with were men.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Funny! How about Sloth's party for her and she forgets to invite her so the rest of us can have fun?


Jessica-Jean said:


> Are you _sure_ about that?? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527369-1.html :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Nannymar said:


> I can't even get on here to post without the amazon pop up!


Download a pop up blocker from your App Store.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

this is a great site I am STAYING, love all the good people here


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And yet you came back at Mar 1, 2018 16:54:38. Promises, promises.


kittykatzmom said:


> True it needs to stop, but you don't need to be so RUDE about it. You are not God to tell us what to do or what not to do. Personally I deleted the conversation a few days ago. Hope you have calmed down by now. I won't be back on this post so no need to answer!


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Amen, Amen, Amen.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are some amazingly talented and generous people here. My knitting has improved more than I could have imagined thanks to the help and advice I have found here. I hope to stay as long as these fat little fingers can use a keyboard and knitting needles.


Dashiell said:


> this is a great site I am STAYING, love all the good people here


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> lilydragon, Many of us were very relieved when you thought ahead and set up the Ravelry "alternative" should we lose Paradise, but I don't know why others thought it was a "one or the other" option instead. You certainly don't deserve the abuse some of the people have been dishing out. Please know that you're appreciated by many and try to ignore the rest. Thanks for all you do  Lynn


Oh my, my reply of Amen, Amen, Amen should be here instead of where it is. Sorry.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> Funny that you say that- the worse gossips and trouble makers I ever worked with were men.


By far!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> And that's all I want, but there are people that have tried to make me into the bad guy. I'm ready to be done. I just wanted to create a place for other KPres to go if anything happened to KP. But no matter what I or one of my other mods says we're the bad guys, we're the ones trying to lure members away. I'm trying to defend my actions, but no I'm the bad guy. Thank you!!! ????


Some people never walk in someone else's shoes they just walk on them. And anonymity makes that much too easy.
I communicate with several on KP by snail mail, I love getting mail! Some I pm, those I think I can trust and don't want to lose touch with, have my email. I doubt KP will fail, no one buys a failing forum and I hope they are working on our/ their troubles. 
Backups are what protect stress levels. KP is a life line to many, their daily joining to communicate. Ravelry backup is just another step in lowering the stressors for some. 
Hard to ignore people that are determined to make others question the motives of another, when actually they themselves need a little scrutiny. 
My basis for determining people's contributions is this, can I recommend it to my Mum,( whose respect means the world to me) have my Gkids be influenced or upset my peace of mind. If any come into play then it is out of my ethical and moral realm, as I see it, and I bypass all. 
Yes I have been known to use salty language and I have unfortunately repeated gossip without verification, until I realized that mistake, so not being Lily white is not new to me. However, I do not have to give credence to any nasty posts, porn, trolls, awful language etc. wouldn't develope a face to face relationship so why do I want to in cyber space. 
As some say, no good deed goes unpunished and looks like this is holding true for you. 
Just keep being kind and helpful and those who aren't will tire of trying to change you and move on.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

EllenFuller said:


> Hey the way I see it I now have 2 places for help and enjoyment. And I need it a lot! Thanks to everyone who gives me help.


Me too! And I like when people are positive and open minded. Thank you good knitters and crocheters for community in both places. ????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> ...
> As some say, no good deed goes unpunished and looks like this is holding true for you.
> Just *keep being kind and helpful* and those who aren't will tire of trying to change you and move on.


Yes!!! :sm24: 
Lilydragon, did you see this??


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Some people never walk in someone else's shoes they just walk on them. And anonymity makes that much too easy.
> I communicate with several on KP by snail mail, I love getting mail! Some I pm, those I think I can trust and don't want to lose touch with, have my email. I doubt KP will fail, no one buys a failing forum and I hope they are working on our/ their troubles.
> Backups are what protect stress levels. KP is a life line to many, their daily joining to communicate. Ravelry backup is just another step in lowering the stressors for some.
> Hard to ignore people that are determined to make others question the motives of another, when actually they themselves need a little scrutiny.
> ...


Very well said, and I agree with most while hoping for the rest, especially the moving on part ;~D.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Very well said, and I agree with most while hoping for the rest, especially the moving on part ;~D.


Hope springs eternal!!


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I just don't get it. You tried to do a nice thing, yes I did join your Ravalry group, I have not really used it because I am still here. But I like knowing that if something should happen to this group there is a fall back plan. I do not see why people feel like they have to be nasty. I appreciate what you did. Thank you.


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been a member for several years and really can't figure out what all the fuss is about. i have not encountered any really negative posts. I'm only on here a short time every day and enjoy this site immensely. I have no interest in leaving and as long as it available I will check in every day. That's about all I have to say. It's a good site, I enjoy the comments and have learned a lot about knitting and have come to feel I know some of you although we have never spoken directly. So... for whatever it's worth. I will not be leaving.

]
:sm06:


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes!!! :sm24:
> Lilydragon, did you see this??


I do see it. Thank you everyone who is happy I did it. All the nasty people have had me questioning myself, and thinking I needed to stop coming for a bit. But I'll stay, I want to help others if I can. But I have reported this whole thread as other and asked Admin to close it so it ends. But who knows how long that will take.


----------



## pattieW (Mar 4, 2014)

I asked about joining your ravalry group, was given this link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527369-1.html .
Which didn't have any place to join.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

pattieW said:


> I asked about joining your ravalry group, was given this link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527369-1.html .
> Which didn't have any place to join.


Someone accidentally gave you a KP link. Try this: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I agree. I have just ignored the ones who deserve to be ignored - only 3 and all the noise stopped.


Me too!! I'm here to stay!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

pattieW said:


> I asked about joining your ravalry group, was given this link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527369-1.html .
> Which didn't have any place to join.


That's a head scratcher...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I do see it. Thank you everyone who is happy I did it. All the nasty people have had me questioning myself, and thinking I needed to stop coming for a bit. But I'll stay, I want to help others if I can. But I have reported this whole thread as other and asked Admin to close it so it ends. But who knows how long that will take.


While I can commiserate with you for having had the serious reactions we sometimes do when we are suddenly under attack, I do want to say that you have done nothing wrong. If you can, always take the time to clear your thoughts of self-questioning and realize that you are still who you were before the attack (perhaps considerably wiser about what some folks will do while attacking, that has been my experience), give yourself a pat on the back because you are now stronger than you were before, and carry on. Those of us who know what you were attempting to do for us still appreciate you and will stand with you. The discovery of the nasties on a knitting/crocheting forum is, in my opinion, a bit of a shock the first time around. The gaining of that kind of wisdom will serve you well if you ever need to defend against it again. Just stand your ground, you've handled it very well. I wish I could honestly say that someday you will look back on it and laugh, but I've been there a number of times, here and elsewhere, and I still haven't laughed. Instead I've grown stronger and more aware. Hang in!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> I chose this lil bunny as my icon/Avatar, to remind me...................... :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That's my motto!
I really don't understand all the carryon . I enjoy coming here but I'm glad there's an option should KP disappear


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Too bad. It sounds as though some of us are, "Stirring this Pot also". It is so easy to get caught up in this conversation. Best to just ignore the few people that have nothing better to do than cause problems. This is a big planet------room for everyone.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

(((((( lilydragon ))))))


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree, it is very rude and uncalled for - personally, I don't care what someone else does - it is up to them.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> The person who started this thread sent me a private PM telling me HOW RUDE I am - I knew she would. I had my say and I stand by it - this is why this website is going to hell.


I quoted your post to me. I wasn't calling you rude. I'm sorry you didn't recognize your own post. But thank you for threatening to report me for trying to tell you my side of the story.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

If I could delete this post I would.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> I don't want to argue, but the entire time members were insisting Admin was on vacation, sold the site, went AWOL, etc... Admin. WAS logged in every day!
> 
> Even here when the naughty photos were posted and still are. Makes no sense at all to even THINK he/she was gone... he was not, in fact. I pointed out multiple times that Admin IS online.
> 
> ...


I don't suppose it occurred to anyone that Admin, like me, may never log out.....


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't either.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> MOST dont.
> 
> That's my point.
> 
> ...


Wow no kidding, GENIUS ! LOL!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> MOST dont.
> 
> That's my point.
> 
> ...


Tell me, how do you sneak on to check yourself out without going online?? Seeing is believing, so they say. Or you can just have a bully hissy over it, heaven knows it's more than enough reason for some. You know, look down your nose at folks and make believe you are all-knowing whilst they are the height (or is it depth) of stupidity. Bye now.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Tell me, how do you sneak on to check yourself out without going online?? Seeing is believing, so they say. Or you can just have a bully hissy over it, heaven knows it's more than enough reason for some. You know, look down your nose at folks and make believe you are all-knowing whilst they are the height (or is it depth) of stupidity. Bye now.


IT does it via her sock puppet accounts.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Augustgran said:


> IT does it via her sock puppet accounts.


Ah, thank you for the explanation ;~D!


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Truth.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't suppose it occurred to anyone that Admin, like me, may never log out.....


He was on and offline. And he's not a knitter.


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

I was taught at a very young age that if I couldn't find anything nice to say about someone to keep my mouth shut. Often the complainers don't even like themselves.


----------



## readingbeachbum (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't really understand what the fuss is about. I like this web site because I like knitting & crocheting & learn a lot of these from others. I am not interested in any other comments/topics, i. e. what your dog did, how dysfunctional your family is, what you had for supper etc. There are self help web sites for that & I just skip to what I'm interested in. I am a Christian & pray for everyone every day but not specifically by name so that covers that. I wish we'd get back to the purpose of the site.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> I don't want to argue, but the entire time members were insisting Admin was sick, on vacation, sold the site, went AWOL, etc... Admin. WAS, in fact, logged on at some point every single day!
> 
> Admin was online when the naughty photos were posted and still are. Makes no sense at all to even THINK he/she was gone... he was not, in fact. I pointed out multiple times that Admin IS online.
> 
> ...


Is there a chance that there are moderators working for Admin , who are on line each day? I have no idea, just asking. If the Admin was here everyday, I cannot imagine why he let things get a little crazy. I don't mean the arguing or things in the wrong place, I mean the few instances of porn or the things going on in the selling/ buying forum.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

readingbeachbum said:


> I don't really understand what the fuss is about. I like this web site because I like knitting & crocheting & learn a lot of these from others. I am not interested in any other comments/topics, i. e. what your dog did, how dysfunctional your family is, what you had for supper etc. There are self help web sites for that & I just skip to what I'm interested in. I am a Christian & pray for everyone every day but not specifically by name so that covers that. I wish we'd get back to the purpose of the site.


I thought it was the owner's prerogative to determine site content and purpose.


----------



## Psikes25 (Nov 19, 2016)

Agreed!! I just ignore them.


----------



## plzchat (May 1, 2013)

Well said lilydragon ive been on this site for three or four yrs now. As soon as I saw the post that new back up group started on Ralvery I joined. I wanted to know that I could go somewhere as friendly and helpful as here. I visit everyday and rarely post anything but absolutely love to read all about the projects people are doing or done the great advice given etc etc. So I for one am truly grateful that you had a back up plan thank you. :sm24:


----------



## plzchat (May 1, 2013)

Wow just seen it’s actually five years lol


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

vikicooks said:


> Is there a chance that there are moderators working for Admin , who are on line each day? I have no idea, just asking. If the Admin was here everyday, I cannot imagine why he let things get a little crazy. I don't mean the arguing or things in the wrong place, I mean the few instances of porn or the things going on in the selling/ buying forum.


For years this site had ONE admin, who was the owner of the site but he did place moderators on some managed sections. Otherwise this forum, like the Ugly Hedgehog (a photography forum also owned by the same man) were a "one man show", so to speak. All of that seemed to have changed in December. Then the false rumors about the forum being sold began. While we see admin logged onto the site now and then, there's no way to know if it is the owner. Most tend to think that it isn't. One of the things that the owner of this site was adamant about was discussion about programs that block advertising on the site (his source of income). Members even had accounts disabled if they pushed that subject line.


----------



## Ookpik (Nov 29, 2013)

Well said. So we all start fresh,no more bashing. Look what it has already done to some.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I never log out, either, whether or not I am on line at the moment. But the "All Wise and All Knowing" one who is "fairly new" to here has all the answers, as she has had in her various incarnations. It must be wonderful to be perfect. A shame none of us ever will be, including the "AW&AK" self appointed arbiter of all that goes on here. SAMkewel, all we can do is laugh and keep on keeping on. Hope you (and everybody who reads this) have a good weekend. It is snowing and blowing out there as I keyboard in here. Perfect day for home made mac and cheese for lunch.


SAMkewel said:


> I don't suppose it occurred to anyone that Admin, like me, may never log out.....


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> I have no clue.
> 
> People keep referring to "him" as if ADMIN is one person. Surely this forum cannot possibly be monitored by only ONE admin. That makes no sense... how COULD 1 person moderate 24/7.
> 
> ...


I do not remember anyone, "insisting" your word, admin was sick, vacation etc. just a query and a wondering, as I read it. When no one in admin answers for over a month , you can construe they are awol, just a term for where are you? 
You seem to want to pick a heavy ladened discussion by chastising most every one on KP. Perhaps you are prime fodder for starting your own forum and then feel free with suggestions of how we should use your site because you would be making money every time we posted. We would be right to question any time you did not fix or eliminate something offensive on your site. And we could always leave. Imho. 
Patience is a virtue, but it does take practice. Perhaps you did not get the pop ups every 15 seconds and have to log out and in again numerous times, so you did not experience the frustration some have. You know, that walk in someone else's shoes thing.
The questions before, would have been answered prior to no response in .Dec. by the person or persons as you suggest, so yes, there was some kind of change in the wind, for real, imagined, guessed at etc. 
I don't know much about these things but I do know at least one owner that does all the monitoring for a particular forum, not even a moderators help, so it is possible. 
In my last 5 years I did not have as many things crop up as in the two weeks of Dec. and of course the porn and language recently, tells me monitoring has changed. 
I am willing to wait til things are straightened out, and I am not going to open anything grumbly anymore, if I can avoid it.
But members that are newly experiencing problems, have not been in the loop, are just now experiencing troubles have every right to voice their displeasure. Just as you have the right to get on their case about it. 
I imagine Admin will see quite a difference in usage when members no longer follow certain posts, not just the mental picture offensive ones, but those that always seem to want to pick a fight with smarter than that adults.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes!!! :sm24:
> Lilydragon, did you see this??


Ditto :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I enjoy the best of both worlds and I thank Lilydragon very much for taking the time to start the Ravelry group. It is true some are more resistant to change than others, but I am grateful to have the choice. :sm24:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

AMEN!!!!!! I thought we were all adults here and out of high school. Sad, life is to short to be grumpy and mean.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> For years this site had ONE admin, who was the owner of the site but he did place moderators on some managed sections. Otherwise this forum, like the Ugly Hedgehog (a photography forum also owned by the same man) were a "one man show", so to speak. All of that seemed to have changed in December. Then the false rumors about the forum being sold began. While we see admin logged onto the site now and then, there's no way to know if it is the owner. Most tend to think that it isn't. One of the things that the owner of this site was adamant about was discussion about programs that block advertising on the site (his source of income). Members even had accounts disabled if they pushed that subject line.


I am aware of the issues with the pop ups and the consequences of using an Adblocker. The Admin was still ' in the House ' when I started having that issue, we exchanged a few emails about it, but nothing changed. I had to install the blocker in order to be able to look at KP. If he ever is able to find a way to stop the pop ups, other than the Adblocker, I will be happy to use it. I don't want this site to lose revenue!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I do not remember anyone, "insisting" your word, admin was sick, vacation etc. just a query and a wondering, as I read it. When no one in admin answers for over a month , you can construe they are awol, just a term for where are you?
> You seem to want to pick a heavy ladened discussion by chastising most every one on KP. Perhaps you are prime fodder for starting your own forum and then feel free with suggestions of how we should use your site because you would be making money every time we posted. We would be right to question any time you did not fix or eliminate something offensive on your site. And we could always leave. Imho.
> Patience is a virtue, but it does take practice. Perhaps you did not get the pop ups every 15 seconds and have to log out and in again numerous times, so you did not experience the frustration some have. You know, that walk in someone else's shoes thing.
> The questions before, would have been answered prior to no response in .Dec. by the person or persons as you suggest, so yes, there was some kind of change in the wind, for real, imagined, guessed at etc.
> ...


All in all, this is a delightful post with quite a bit of less than delightful subject matter. Thank you for a realistic look at the situation(s).


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Isn't this all "Much to do about Nothing!

Sounds like a lot of silly High School catty stuff!


----------



## axelsmischief (May 12, 2011)

I'm staying too. Ravelry, for me is a nice site to browse and they have some nice patterns that are available. You can be members of both, and not knock someone for being members of both groups. Both are helpful. I've been here for a long time and enjoy the posts here, for the most part. If you don't like something, don't comment, just back out of that post and move on. I've had a couple of posts that were hijacked and became political and back stabbing. Both of those posts were in general chit-chat. I contacted admin, requested they remove one of them (which they did move to 'the attic'), the other I just wouldn't even go back into. I'm happy with this site. I love the fact that we don't have to be afraid to post our projects, even if they're a first-time attempt. We're adults. We need to act like adults. If all abide by the rules, there are no problems!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

You did a good thing. It is nobody’s business how many groups a person is in. If KP said you can only be in this group no others, KP would be long gone. Some people get their kicks by being mean and nasty. Ignore them, all they want is attention, don’t give them their desire


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> Is there a chance that there are moderators working for Admin , who are on line each day? I have no idea, just asking. If the Admin was here everyday, I cannot imagine why he let things get a little crazy. I don't mean the arguing or things in the wrong place, I mean the few instances of porn or the things going on in the selling/ buying forum.


Back in 2011, I had asked Admin about moderators. He said it was a one-man operation and part-time at that.

Another thing I'd asked about was status as logged in. Even if you never log out, the KP system stops showing you as logged in after a given number of minutes of no activity. How many minutes, I've forgotten, and Admin has deleted all my messages to/from him before 2016.


----------



## pattieW (Mar 4, 2014)

I never heard about any naughty photos. When did this happen?


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

I think this is a great site. There are things I don't want to do,but there is a lot of help in KP plus a lot of nice people. I get lots of help from here. Keep up the good work guys and gals.


----------

